# Realhotstuff?



## Deplete (Mar 6, 2013)

hey, is the main site for rhs, realhotstuff.com + .hk or realhotstuff2.com + hk or both?
i've heard that they got hacked before and changed to realhotstuff2? But that was a while ago and I was wondering if it's safe to buy from Realhotstuff.com now. Or is it safe to buy from both realhotstuff.com and realhotstuff2?
thanks


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 6, 2013)

realhotstuff.com is the one you want since you're in the U.S. I got my EZ-Flash IV and my AK2i there in about 3 days. They ship from New Jersey.


----------



## Deplete (Mar 7, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> realhotstuff.com is the one you want since you're in the U.S. I got my EZ-Flash IV and my AK2i there in about 3 days. They ship from New Jersey.


 
thanks, so what's realhotstuff2?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Deplete said:


> thanks, so what's realhotstuff2?


looks like an alternate url for the normal site.


----------



## Deplete (Mar 7, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> looks like an alternate url for the normal site.


 
Thanks


----------



## Another World (Mar 7, 2013)

the .hk site was once 0shippingzone, its now all owned by realhotstuff in the US.

-another world


----------



## cynful09 (Mar 13, 2014)

RHS employee here.

To clarify:

www.realhotstuff.com and www.realhotstuff2.com are the same. We had to create another domain when we migrated our site to a secure server and different ecommerce company. Our site is completely safe and we have had no issues with security since we moved our store.

www.realhotstuff.HK and www.0shippingzone.com are our affiliates, but owned by another partner and under completely different management. Any customer service issues, please contact [email protected] as we do not have any access to their database.


----------

